# Vermilion Resident Trout?



## llw (Apr 4, 2014)

I went to see the in-laws for Christmas so naturally I was looking for escape in the form of fishing. They live in Connecticut so I thought I would check out the Farmington River, which is supposed to be a good tailwater. 

Stop in a fly shop with a Browns sweatshirt on and we get to talking about Lake Erie tributaries. Guide in the shop was telling me that there are resident brown trout upriver in the V, some up to 30 inches. 

Does anyone fish the V for resident trout? I had never heard of it and didn't know if he was confusing the V with the Vermillion River in Minnesota. Are there really trout in the V that you can fish year round?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

You received bad information. No Browns, outside of the possible stray, but not a fishable population, and certainly no 30" fish. Just steelhead in the fall thru spring.


----------



## llw (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks for saving me a wasted trip, caseyroo!

He probably figured me for a sucker because I'm still repping the Browns.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

That's a pretty funny guy getting you with the double entendre.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

He was probably confusing it with the Vermillion river in Minnesota


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have caught a brown trout in the vermilion river but only 1 in the 25 years of trout fishing it.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

llw said:


> I went to see the in-laws for Christmas so naturally I was looking for escape in the form of fishing. They live in Connecticut so I thought I would check out the Farmington River, which is supposed to be a good tailwater.
> 
> Stop in a fly shop with a Browns sweatshirt on and we get to talking about Lake Erie tributaries. Guide in the shop was telling me that there are resident brown trout upriver in the V, some up to 30 inches.
> 
> ...


Was it the Housatonic River Outfitters? I've been in there a few times and heard the same thing there. Someone else told me there had been a trout club years ago on the V.

Next time you go to Connecticut try the Housatonic. That river is a lot of fun. My sister in-law lived by it. She now lives a little further away but close enough to make it a side trip for me.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

The only brown trout I see in the vermillion are floating with toilet paper wrapped around them! Lol! There are probably a few lost sheep wandering around, but I'm yet to see one. I've seen some pics from the grand river, but that's still pretty rare. Not saying it can't happen, but I don't think I'd make it a bucket list item. Tight lines


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I can't believe you guys are still discussing this.
He was making fun of you for wearing Cleveland Browns gear on the East Coast. The Vermilion never had resident Browns other than the fans of the football team.
Gotta love those "Coasties" sense of humor. Maybe Not.

Rickerd


----------

